# Hand Reared Cockatiel Wanted



## dan0790 (Sep 29, 2008)

HI my name is Dan Williams
Unfortunately my last cockatiel passed away last summer, and i am now ready to own another, 
I am looking for a hand reared bird, in Cornwall or Devon, if anyone can give information on breeders, or young birds for sale I would be very grateful
Thank you Dan


----------

